# ACMEinstaller error



## slayer91310 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi ,

I install CM7 with no problem, but i forget install clockwork.

I lauch webos doctor for reinstall WebOs, it's passe without faillure.

Now when I want install CM7 again , I have an error with ACMEinstaller:

c:\Program Files\Palm\SDK\bin>novacom.exe boot
bad or error response from other side: 'err -1 bad command string'

I can't understand why? Please could you help me ?


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

try

novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller

(or some variation of that)

It looks like you've left out part of the command.


----------



## sednafx (Oct 9, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=7919
[Guide] Step by Step CyanogenMod Alpha Installation (Win 7 64bit)

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## progmanos (Oct 17, 2011)

I am getting a similar error using novacom on Ubuntu.


----------

